# Relicing



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

In the vintage guitar market,relic work on old strats,Les Pauls and Telecasters is a huge business,and keeps me busy.I wondered if a niche of relic'd t-jets that were affordable and wouldnt scare the average Joe to death to race is out there.these would be cars that are not broken,but broken in,and showing some patina to body and chrome,like the gray Riviera in the following pictures.Input appreciated.
"I would want a Stratocaster even if they were a doorstop"-George Harrison
Christian


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Christian,
I don't get the same feeling looking at a "used/weathered" tjet as I do when looking a great old used guitar with all the wear and tear on it. Especially a Tele or Strat! Great looking Riv though! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Dragula said:


> In the vintage guitar market,relic work on old strats,Les Pauls and Telecasters is a huge business,and keeps me busy.I wondered if a niche of relic'd t-jets that were affordable and wouldnt scare the average Joe to death to race is out there.these would be cars that are not broken,but broken in,and showing some patina to body and chrome,like the gray Riviera in the following pictures.Input appreciated.
> "I would want a Stratocaster even if they were a doorstop"-George Harrison
> Christian


So your going to put old original chrome on one of your resin castings!?!

Why?

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That riv looks good!!!! Really good!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

SCJ said:


> So your going to put old original chrome on one of your resin castings!?!
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


It was late,i was tired.
Christian


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I'm not quit sure I understand what you are asking, but, I love runners! I just got a red Riv with poorly cut wheel wells. Scuffed is perfectly all right with me. Worn chrome, no problem. Even cracked or bent window posts are OK with me.

Yes mint is nice, but I believe "Buy what you can afford, upgrade when you can"

Marty


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Marty said:


> I'm not quit sure I understand what you are asking, but, I love runners! I just got a red Riv with poorly cut wheel wells. Scuffed is perfectly all right with me. Worn chrome, no problem. Even cracked or bent window posts are OK with me.
> 
> Yes mint is nice, but I believe "Buy what you can afford, upgrade when you can"
> 
> Marty


I was going for a raced,not cut bent or broke look.The copies of these cars especially RRR,have been polished so much the panels have an odd look to them,im not knocking RRR,just my humble opinion.But to address what you said Marty,a MINTY fresh looking car in a collection of "buy what you can afford" cars,stands out like a sore thumb.
Christian


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

slotcarman12078 said:


> That riv looks good!!!! Really good!


Glad you like it,appreciate the fedback!:thumbsup:
Christian


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Are you saying the RIV is a repo? I want one.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> Are you saying the RIV is a repo? I want one.


That would be the idea of me making polyurethane reproductions.
Christian


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I thought that was a original too! I'd like to see more! 

I like original. Handled and run is preferable to mint for me, because I want to handle and run (not beat) them too! If they all look as good as that, I'd like to try a grey one ! Just don't make any in white, yellow or tan.... LOL


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I guess I'm not the only one who didn't know that was a{ polyurethane reproduction. }


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> I guess I'm not the only one who didn't know that was a{ polyurethane reproduction. }


Sorry,I thought i said that in previous post that they were reproduction.:thumbsup:
Count Chocula


----------

